# Strain ratings all over the board!



## Jaxom (Dec 1, 2021)

As I slowly develop and then build a grow box, I'm also looking at sources for seeds. Now I know what my wife and I have been getting at the dispensaries we go to. And what I'm seeing online doesn't mesh! Example. One dispensary is selling Bubba Fett. This is supposedly the strongest (highest thca) strain available. The dispensary claims it's at or around 33%. Whereas I see seeds and the ratings the seed banks give it is anywhere from 19-24%?! What gives? The same goes for GG #4 and Grease Monkey, two other strains I'm considering. And I haven't even begun to look at high CBD strains yet. Who do we trust? It wouldn't be unheard of the dispensaries bolstering the ratings to get better sales. It's not like anyone makes a thc evaluation kit you can take with you when you walk into a dispensary. I'm slowly learning the linages of various strains, but nobody ever lists which breeder/seed bank developed what. 

Let's take Grease monkey as an example. Who created it? I know it's a cross between GG #4 and Cookies n Cream. But those seeds are readily available, and anyone can cross them and claim they have Grease Monkey. But will it be the same???? How do we sort through all the hype and confusion to get what we want?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 1, 2021)

The Correct Answer (wink wink) Is We Have Seed Sponsors Here.  I used to use seedsman but it got to the point where my last couple orders every little baggie or container had at least one white paper thin shelled seed inside.  This last summer I ordered from BC Seeds.  Waited all the way until hard frost and got nothing remotely looking like the master kush in their pictures.  I am positive it could have gone the extra "2 Weeks".  (hard frost Grr.) My current grow is supposed to be an Indica Dominate.  Now I'm sure I can catch hell from someone here saying you are doing this or that wrong with my grow, however, if I took you or especially one of the OG's (Old Growers) from here into my room and had them stand there, one thing is for sure in my book.  They would agree (right or wrong) that there is no way in hell my current Do-Si-Does is an Indica Dominate. So Far, For Me... Anything that comes from Barneys Farm in a Barneys Farm Package.  That's just me and while I have been growing for years, I have only been brave enough to order them for about the last 5.  I been doing a lot of looking and a couple back and forth e-mails with Brothers Grim Seeds.  They had one major hit and they piggy back off of it in my opinion.  They are extremely laid back to e-mail with. If you are planning an outside grow Cape G. Mo might stay warm long enough for them to finish but indoors, C99 is some BA sheet.  You may end up with various answers.  I'm getting ready to stock up.  Planning on B. Grim for indoors and I am ordering 50 to 100 autos from a sponsor above for sure.  Cartys giving me visions of my younger days in the woods. Give it a day or 2, for an answer, and you may just get PM's...   Mrs. Monkey Says... "What the hell are we going to do with that much weed if it makes it"   (notice she says we - hehehe)    Rambling... More Coffee and Pinch Hits.. Wake and Bake.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2021)

Jaxom , it’s called marketing/hype/mostly bovine excrement

check out Goat and Monkey Seeds , I’ve know the owner for 20+ years and his gear is the Real Deal Top Shelf genetics....the owner and breeder did 6-8 years med school and is a licensed Doctor






						Goat and Monkey Seeds | Seeds Here Now
					






					seedsherenow.com


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

Things are not exact. You think there are differences between different seeds? When you begin to grow you will find even with the SAME seeds, things can vary from plant to plant. Once in a while, a totally unique pheno pops out that wasn't expected. Like a box of chocolates and all that.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

^^^^ Yeah That


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2021)

People focus too much on THC levels. IME the highest rated THC strains are not the ones with the most overall potency. My top strains are around 18-20% and have a lot of terpenes and odor. Look for other trusty growers' recommendations in here for example, make a list buy what you decide to, and try them then rule out the losers and pick your winners. Phenotype hunting is not easy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Hit the nail on the head Zem.
Believe it or not i have smoked weed that had seeds and wasn't very pretty at all, that was better then the colorful beautiful dank with no seeds.


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2021)

My theory is that when the genetics give way too much thc, it gets to a point where it has to be at the expense of other traits like terpenes. It is just a possibility that i think might be true due to my observations. There are many chemicals at play in marijuana's effect and it is way more complex than just THC.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 1, 2021)

Jaxom said:


> As I slowly develop and then build a grow box, I'm also looking at sources for seeds. Now I know what my wife and I have been getting at the dispensaries we go to. And what I'm seeing online doesn't mesh! Example. One dispensary is selling Bubba Fett. This is supposedly the strongest (highest thca) strain available. The dispensary claims it's at or around 33%. Whereas I see seeds and the ratings the seed banks give it is anywhere from 19-24%?! What gives? The same goes for GG #4 and Grease Monkey, two other strains I'm considering. And I haven't even begun to look at high CBD strains yet. Who do we trust? It wouldn't be unheard of the dispensaries bolstering the ratings to get better sales. It's not like anyone makes a thc evaluation kit you can take with you when you walk into a dispensary. I'm slowly learning the linages of various strains, but nobody ever lists which breeder/seed bank developed what.
> 
> Let's take Grease monkey as an example. Who created it? I know it's a cross between GG #4 and Cookies n Cream. But those seeds are readily available, and anyone can cross them and claim they have Grease Monkey. But will it be the same???? How do we sort through all the hype and confusion to get what we want?



Cape G  is the Dispensary in MO, I live in Wildwood, MO. Have my med growers license, but have not been to any dispensaries yet…I enjoy the grow or should I say the thrill of the hunt !
Interesting strain, knock 10-12% of the THCA & u get around 29% Thc as rated, also matches 

*






 Indica Dominant Hybrid70% Indica / 30% Sativa
THC: 29%*Bubba Fett is a rare indica dominant hybrid strain created through crossing the infamous Pre-98 Bubba Kush X Stardawg strains. Physical conditions beware – this bounty hunter will shoot them down in no time at all. The Bubba Fett high has an almost immediate effect that leaves you insanely couch-locked and sedated for hours and hours on end.
Also found this—*When you find a C4 Bubba Fett seed in a dispensary purchase.... plant it , grow it for 14 days, then flower it...and within 90 days get a QP as a result  *

r/GrowMO • 6 mo. agoBubba Fett from C4 , seed found in dispensary purchase , Harvest day !! Impressive!  419.3 grams after trim , cut on Day 104 from sprout
Pic from above grow:







Just recently I was wondering the same thing about varying THC levels ? Why?
Why do so many seed companies list 18 to 24% Thc etc. etc. I believe we have gotten some very good answers from some of the previous post here recently.
But, I also understand that various parts of the plant give various THC/ THCA levels !
(Tops vs bottoms, maturity levels)

Interesting info—found during my quest:
Royal Queen seeds-
Excerpt…”But hold on a second; shouldn’t a THC content of 0.82% and a THCA content of 17.4% equal a total THC value of 18.2%? Not quite. There are a few variables we need to consider to determine the true THC value of this strain.
*Equation To Determine Total THC Level*
As mentioned above, THCA and THC have a slightly different molecular mass—THC is 87.7% of the mass of THCA. As THCA converts to THC, the total weight of the newly formed cannabinoid makes up less of the total dried weight of the herb.
Next, we need to consider the efficiency of conversion. Not every molecule of THCA will convert to THC during decarboxylation. An estimated 75% of the cannabinoid acid will make the switch. On top of that, some THC will degrade into CBN under these harsh conditions.
Based on these variables, the following formula accounts for the imperfect conversion of THCA and takes the difference in molecular mass into consideration:



(0.75 × 0.877 × % THCA) + % THC
When we add the Bubba Kush figures into the mix, we get:



(0.75 × 0.877 × 17.4) + 0.82 = 12.26 %
This figure seems to contradict the maximum THC content on the Bubba Kush potency label, but that’s because the equation factors in the conversion rate during decarboxylation. Other methods of cannabis consumption can increase conversion and bring the total figure closer to the maximum value.

For example, heating extracts at 200°C for five minutes can bring conversion closer to 100% and minimise THC degradation into CBN. Therefore, making edibles, for example, can help to unlock the maximum THC content inside a given cultivar.” Article from Royal Queen Seeds
*How To Test the THC and CBD Content of Your Weed*

Personally I believe that Thc level is 90% plus of the plant genetics (yes nutrients, proper pH levels Which is 
extremelyimportant for yield due to nutritional utilization, proper soil‘s, etc. etc. can enhance the levels of THC).
I enjoy Girl Scout Cookies and I am developing a new strain for seeds OGK x GSC, but like other strains of Girl Scout cookies on the market,  I look at some breeders using different parents. Thus the genetics change & Most likely the THCA/THC levels…
I am by far no expert, but it’s fascinating when you’re really explore the question why the variations 
Good thread 

GSC


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

zem said:


> People focus too much on THC levels. IME the highest rated THC strains are not the ones with the most overall potency. My top strains are around 18-20% and have a lot of terpenes and odor. Look for other trusty growers' recommendations in here for example, make a list buy what you decide to, and try them then rule out the losers and pick your winners. Phenotype hunting is not easy


I tend to agree. Lots of good out there, but I always come back to OG Kush, and the alleged indica landrace strains. OG usually is around 20% or so. Taste, power and effects are well known. 

Sometimes, late at night I will throw something in the pipe that is substantially stronger, but for basic smoke it's OG Kush.  

That said, if they still exist I would love some of the tasty stuff from days gone by....mich, red point, ganga....I see the seeds out there, but who knows, there has been a lot of pollen swapped around.  On one of the Strain Hunter videos, they are checking hashish growing in India. In talking about strains, the growers said they had strains of Haze and some other breeder strains being bandied about. I wonder if any of the old strains are still "unmixed" with modern strain pollen? Hope those weeds are still available, but have my doubts. Sad 

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I tend to agree. Lots of good out there, but I always come back to OG Kush, and the alleged indica landrace strains. OG usually is around 20% or so. Taste, well
> Sometimes, late at night I will throw something in the pipe that is substantially stronger, but for basic smoke it's OG Kush.
> 
> That said, if they still exist I would love some of the tasty stuff from days gone by....mich, red point, ganga....I see the seeds out there, but who knows, there has been a lot of pollen swapped around.  On one of the Strain Hunter videos, they are checking hashish growing in India. In talking about strains, the growers said they had strains of Haze and some other breeder strains being bandied about. I wonder if any of the old strains are still "unmixed" with modern strain pollen? Hope those weeds are still available, but have my doubts. Sad
> ...



I agree, I really like my lower THC Pineapple Express… just a wonderful fun high… cures and ages well. A Real party favorite as well.
Taste great less filling !!!


----------



## boo (Dec 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Jaxom , it’s called marketing/hype/mostly bovine excrement
> 
> check out Goat and Monkey Seeds , I’ve know the owner for 20+ years and his gear is the Real Deal Top Shelf genetics....the owner and breeder did 6-8 years med school and is a licensed Doctor
> 
> ...


I have to agree, he's a fine gentleman who's come down to visit me at my cabin twice, straight shooter...he recently sent me 13 packs of beans on the house, all fem'd...how many breeders can say they did something like that...ps: he's a DC, not a regular MD...that matters little when you grow out his gear..


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Things are not exact. You think there are differences between different seeds? When you begin to grow you will find even with the SAME seeds, things can vary from plant to plant. Once in a while, a totally unique pheno pops out that wasn't expected. Like a box of chocolates and all that.
> 
> Bubba


that is mostly because they are slinging pollen.  A "Breeder" of cannabis will lock down the phenotypes that he is after. In my experience, most of the breeders today make f2s and call it a new strain.  Finding a quality source of legitimate seeds his indeed hard to come by.


----------



## Jaxom (Dec 1, 2021)

I've read through all the replies so far. I also went to my local dispensary today (Picked up a couple of grams of white 99). I was asking them as well, why the big discrepancies? When I grew 20 years ago, I had my choice of Nirvana and Sensi Seed and perhaps one or two others. But I did order from both of them. 

Zeke made an excellent point. Let's say Seed Breeder X crosses two plants, stabilizes the cross by backcrossing to say F5-F7 level. Enters that bud into any one of the dozens of "Cannabis Cups" contests, gets worldwide exposed, and now has a hit they can't keep up with sales... Now Breeds A-W go about an cross the same two parents Breeder X did, get to say F2 like Zeke's comment says, so they can jump on the bandwagon... "I've got (slot for the most current popular bud currently). In this rush to get to market, all those other breeders didn't take time to stabilize their crosses and now you have half dozens of seedbanks selling the same-named seeds but different genetics! This would also explain what Bubba mentioned when you have 10 seeds and they come out with different yields, potency, and so forth. 

I also agree with the comment made about all the hype around THC. THC gives the euphoric uplifting high. I don't need that all the time. I'm truly a medical patient. I'm dealing with IBS (horrible cramps to the point of wanting to scream!), herniated discs in my L4, L5, and S1 caused by a car accident, and most recently COPD stage 2. Yes, when my sciatica is raging, I want something that will kill the pain, but I don't necessarily want to sleep, other times I'm exhausted but the cramping so CBD is more important. If I really want to sleep, then I'm looking at what the CBN levels are. In my initial post, I only gave THC as an example of how "all over the board" just one string could be. How can I start my own breeding program if I don't know who's got what or trust that they have quality and STABLE seeds?


----------



## zem (Dec 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I tend to agree. Lots of good out there, but I always come back to OG Kush, and the alleged indica landrace strains. OG usually is around 20% or so. Taste, power and effects are well known.
> 
> Sometimes, late at night I will throw something in the pipe that is substantially stronger, but for basic smoke it's OG Kush.
> 
> ...


Funny thing I was just toking my OG Kush when I read your reply. OG is the one that I smoke the most too aside to Ripper Haze which is another version of a lemon haze. These are my two preferred strains and none is in the high 20's % THC


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2021)

Just got some MK Ultra OG from my bro. This shit is very strong and a great high.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

boo said:


> I have to agree, he's a fine gentleman who's come down to visit me at my cabin twice, straight shooter...he recently sent me 13 packs of beans on the house, all fem'd...how many breeders can say they did something like that...ps: he's a DC, not a regular MD...that matters little when you grow out his gear..



right on!

DC has to go to school longer and learn more advanced techniques of healing other than prescribing a dam pill

i good DC is worth their weight in gold!....(bought any gold lately?) 

ive sent Xo a bunch of old school gear for his breeding facility..I can’t wait to see what he does with the Jalalabad Star , ECSD x Ogers, and some others..

Xo has access to just about every decent strandivar out there and I have never heard of anyone who was disappointed growing out his gear


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just got some MK Ultra OG from my bro. This shit is very strong and a great high.




that old school master kush is the real deal...I smoked a bunch on the road once and got lost going to Oklahoma!

me thinks the original Headband came from a MK pheno but what the hay do I know!


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> that is mostly because they are slinging pollen.  A "Breeder" of cannabis will lock down the phenotypes that he is after. In my experience, most of the breeders today make f2s and call it a new strain.  Finding a quality source of legitimate seeds his indeed hard to come by.


agreed, he's not a breeder but a pollen chucker but a great one at that...it matters little to me how he came about having such great crosses but I'm fine with that...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 2, 2021)

I was not speaking of any one directly but more of an industry-wide problem.

Bubba
[/QUOTE]
that is mostly because they are slinging pollen.  A "Breeder" of cannabis will lock down the phenotypes that he is after. In my experience, most of the breeders today make f2s and call it a new strain.  Finding a quality source of legitimate seeds


----------



## arthurslater (Jul 27, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> I agree, I really like my lower THC Pineapple Express… just a wonderful fun high… cures and ages well. A Real party favorite as well.
> Taste great less filling !!!


I suggest you take CBD rather than THC


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)

arthurslater said:


> I suggest you take CBD rather than THC





care to tell us why?

thanks


----------



## Bubba (Jul 27, 2022)

Zekeslowmo said:


> I was not speaking of any one directly but more of an industry-wide problem.
> 
> Bubba


that is mostly because they are slinging pollen.  A "Breeder" of cannabis will lock down the phenotypes that he is after. In my experience, most of the breeders today make f2s and call it a new strain.  Finding a quality source of legitimate seeds
[/QUOTE]
Got my name on it, but not my statement.
That was someone responding to me.
Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> that is mostly because they are slinging pollen.  A "Breeder" of cannabis will lock down the phenotypes that he is after. In my experience, most of the breeders today make f2s and call it a new strain.  Finding a quality source of legitimate seeds


Got my name on it, but not my statement.
That was someone responding to me.
Bubba
[/QUOTE]
I did a pollen sling. I admit I know nothing about how the F1 plants will turn out but I know the genetics are solid and I know there is only one father to the seeds. I am growing some of the F1’s(and my brother is also). I have some F2 seeds from the F1’s but I haven’t tried any of those seeds either. I am not selling the seeds(I gift them with full disclosure)and tried to be a little bit responsible breeding only one male with 3 different strain females of known quality to try to keep the genetics of each seed known. Definitely not a breeder. Just toying around for fun. I agree that a lot of pollen chuckers do so irresponsibly. Making an F2 is in no way isolating a pheno but a lot of ‘breeders’ think it is.


----------

